# If you've never heard of the SACK RACE....



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

That looks so fun! [and challenging!]


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

that looks like a TON of fun!! lol 
my friend and i are going to try adn do the ribbon race this year lol itll be very intersting


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow that looks fun!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Mickey4793 said:


> That looks so fun! [and challenging!]


It certainly is! I would estimate that usually 1/3 of the entries lose the sack before they make a full circle. It is quite the challenge!

Probably what makes it more fun!

I have, however, witnessed runs where the inside horse fell behind and ended up on the OUTSIDE and the riders are still hanging on to the sack, so now the inside person is holding it behind their back and the outside person is stretching like heck!

That actually happened to my mom and I this summer at a show. Her horse wasn't in as good of shape as mind and was just getting tired as the day worse on. I tried as hard as I could to hang on but the distance between us just got too far and we lost the sack right before the time line!!

This was the first time we had lost a sack EVER, so I was kind sad. :-( But it was still fun! And I guess it was okay, because I was only home for a short month and a half this year .... not too much time to get the horsies in shape. 

Mom starting to fall behind .... (I'm on the outside, she's on the inside)










Mom HAS fallen behind and we are now criss-crossed.










And then it got jerked out of my hand! Darn it! So close!


----------

